# Some of the best pictures are taken on the water



## rbfloat21 (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm certainly no professional, but I love taking pictures. The water and fish can turn out so beautiful, it's incredible. I took these on my phone, so nothing fancy


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Always look to be sure horizon line is horizontal. Essential. Keep shooting. You have an eye for interesting outdoors items.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Good advice from BB. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## macrobis (Aug 26, 2018)

I totally agree that it's incredible! It's also majestic and magical! the water and all its glory could make a perfect subject for photographers!


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sunrise on the water is magical


----------

